
Tell HN: HN whatsapp groups - hnwassup
I don&#x27;t know if its appropriate to post this here,but anyways here&#x27;s the thing.I have few whatsapp groups pertaining to entrepreneurship,science and technology. If anyone from here wants to join the same kindly contact me in the given email:
hnwhatsapp@Gmail.com<p>If anyone else has similar groups kindly post here.
Thank you
======
Lordarminius
What advantage would joining a Whatsapp group have over simply discussing on
HN? Just curious.

